# Poor Pretty Girl



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

My daughter thought it was a good idea to paint her nails.lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Its cute! I like it.. I totally think Pink is her color, lol! Shows up good against the brindle!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks!I do think it does look nice against the brindle.Winona picked a nice color.lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

THAT LOOKS GOOD ON HER!!! i love that color lol, cudos to your daughter painting dogs nails is a long process and gets messy fast 
but ya i think that color look great on her


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks!My daughter is always painting her own nails so it went kinda fast when she did Pretty Girls.Pretty Girl just layed on her back with her paws sticking up in the air sleeping while Winona did it.Darn it!I should have gotten a pic of that!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that's cute, when i used to do my poodle she was perfectly still but it was still messy since the nails kept wanting to touch the next one so i had to paint blowdry, paint blowdry, i finally just stopped that mess then people where asking me why her nails weren't pink lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lol! I bet it was real cute on a poodle.Winona didn't have that problem cause Pretty Girls nails sit far apart from each other like in the first pic.
I was surprised that it did go as smoothly as it did since this was their first time doing it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well i love them so tell her to keep it up, ya they did look good she was a black standard so the hot pink stood out then i got her a sparkleing pink collar and cute pink bow and she was all bedazzeled out lol, i miss my poodle she was a good girl =(


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was worried when I saw the title.....shame on you lol. She looks cute


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

I think hot pink suits your dog!

At least having her nails painted helps with her paws being handled for long stretches, if you ever have to trim her nails she'll be all in.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

LOOVVE it!! so pretty <3 my aunt used to polish her dogs nails red, I always liked it. ((Shh...sometimes I wish my puppa was a girl so I could do that)) lol they even make dog nail polish, is that what she used?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> well i love them so tell her to keep it up, ya they did look good she was a black standard so the hot pink stood out then i got her a sparkleing pink collar and cute pink bow and she was all bedazzeled out lol, i miss my poodle she was a good girl =(


I can just picture that in my head.Very pretty!


kg420 said:


> I was worried when I saw the title.....shame on you lol. She looks cute


Thanks!


Subversive said:


> I think hot pink suits your dog!
> 
> At least having her nails painted helps with her paws being handled for long stretches, if you ever have to trim her nails she'll be all in.


Thanks also!


DeeboLove said:


> LOOVVE it!! so pretty <3 my aunt used to polish her dogs nails red, I always liked it. ((Shh...sometimes I wish my puppa was a girl so I could do that)) lol they even make dog nail polish, is that what she used?


Thank you!I didn't even know they made such a thing as dog nail polish.She used hers.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

most nail polishes now a day is non toxic and that's pretty much is all dog nail polish is, so as long as it was non toxic its all good


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that's cute!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> most nail polishes now a day is non toxic and that's pretty much is all dog nail polish is, so as long as it was non toxic its all good


ok,good to know!


aimee235 said:


> Aww that's cute!


Thank you!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol Belle loves to have her nails painted! I don't have the patience but my boss' two daughters always paint my girls nails


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO, Dixie! Love it! She's a good sport. I used to paint Kangol's nails... shhhh.... he's the only one that would let me. lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL very cute. I went out one day and came home and my MOTHER had painted Raisin's nails pink, and tied a bow on her neck


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I did this to Loki when he was a puppy. Bright green, it looked really god on him. 

Very pretty! Love the pink!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

LMAO that is just what i needed to get my day started!! The pink was a good choice!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Lol Belle loves to have her nails painted! I don't have the patience but my boss' two daughters always paint my girls nails


lol!I don't have the patience for it either!


pitbullmamanatl said:


> LMAO, Dixie! Love it! She's a good sport. I used to paint Kangol's nails... shhhh.... he's the only one that would let me. lol


LMAO!Painting that poor boys nails!Next time you do take a pic for us to see!


FloorCandy said:


> LOL very cute. I went out one day and came home and my MOTHER had painted Raisin's nails pink, and tied a bow on her neck


Thanks!I bet the bow was cute!I may have to try that.lol


Carriana said:


> I did this to Loki when he was a puppy. Bright green, it looked really god on him.
> 
> Very pretty! Love the pink!


Ohhh I bet green was really pretty with his color!Thanks!


APBTHAUS said:


> LMAO that is just what i needed to get my day started!! The pink was a good choice!


LOL!Thanks!I'll be sure to tell my daughter that everyone approved of her color choice!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

awesome. i've painted bailey's nails before. that dog would let me perform surgery on her if i had to lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My wife always wants to paint Zoeys nails.


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Too funny! I did that once when I was a kid...on my guinea pig (my parents wouldnt let me get a dog LOL)


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oops i missed this thread...
(pretends that i didn't)

Dang! lol, lookin' good Pretty Girl! Lemme give you one, you'd rock french tips (snap,snap,snap) ROFL


----------

